# Roosters Eat Eggs? Experiment (Spoiler: They Do!)



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

Eggs can be a source of protein and to guess how much do the guys (roosters) in my frontyard love them, i tried giving them some. and to my amusement they really enjoyed it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you watch the bird behind them? They were going crazy wanting some. 

What the boys were doing was calling a girl to come check out the wonderful treat they had.

We do need to talk about the cages the birds are in at some point.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

They definitely enjoyed it. Robin, you're right, those ones in the back were like "Hey, where's our treat?"


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

haha yes the smaller boy and 2 girls in the background are eager to join in, but if i let them out together, the bigger ones definitely attack them. so just to stay safe, i have separated them. and i have 2 aseel roosters. but i just gave the egg to one of them because if both of them are allowed to stay together, they fight badly. they are like great danes when they are alone, but when they come togther, they become pitbulls. 
and the white game roosters are still quite amenable around each other. there are occasional skirmishes between the two but they sort it out quickly. and i am glad they sort it out because if am short with space.
and it's around 3.49am over here. there is still one hour (max). then all of them will be up and crowing. alhumdulillah


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You could give some to them in their cages, you don't have to let them out. You're mean.  Although your folks would probably have something to say about feeding all of the eggs to the birds. 

What in the heck are you doing up at this time of the morning or night or whatever? Are you that bored being home? Have they done any other changes?


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You could give some to them in their cages, you don't have to let them out. You're mean.  Although your folks would probably have something to say about feeding all of the eggs to the birds.
> 
> What in the heck are you doing up at this time of the morning or night or whatever? Are you that bored being home? Have they done any other changes?


hahahaha i will give them too someday hopefully. but right now i just gave all of them rice. 
my parents would have been fine but it just didn't cross my mind at that moment. but i am sure that i would have given them something else at that time. 
and its fasting month in our country so almost the entire pakistan is up at that time. 
and yes the situation is better now alhumdulillah. 
how is everything at your end?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cases are climbing. They are beginning to open some business' with restrictions on how many people can be in the building.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

yes same is the situation over here. the cases are climbing but things are starting to open up 
and the chicken on your profile pic is kinda cute


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks. She was pretty special.

We’re talking precautions, masks, hand sanitizer and distance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, she was one that hatched from my breeding program. 

So, there are not the huge gatherings that you see with some special holidays. That's a positive and much safer for what is going on now.

Someone got hold of a report that was supposed to be released to the public that shows that the places that opened early are already showing increases in illness.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The number varied but stayed pretty much between 25 and 50. Numbers were usually in the 100 area with peeps that hatched.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

wow that would have been nice. seen around 25 to 50 little chickens dancing around  it would have been a beautiful sight, i am sure


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remember, in our country many of us live in places that have space for that many at one time.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

yes  i have often seen in videos that guys tend to open the coop and many chickens come running out in the morning. it is a beautiful sight


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, it is. Chickens are very much like watching fish in an aquarium when they're doing simple chicken things, very relaxing to watch.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

That's why I go out a couple of times a day, when I'm home, and just sit in the coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How is the outside pen going, Tom? Want to talk about a pleasure. Watching them out in the dirt is one of the best things about having them. Someone here had a bench sitting outside of their run to just sit and watch the birds.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

The run is about 25%, the weather and work aren't cooperating. Funny you mentioned a bench. I have several cedar logs. I made a bench out of one of them for my Mom last year. I was thinking, just yesterday, that I might make a bench to set next to the run, in the shade. I think you just made up my mind.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like minded people and all the rest of that saying.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yes, it is. Chickens are very much like watching fish in an aquarium when they're doing simple chicken things, very relaxing to watch.


in our village pabbi, we have chickens sleeping in trees at night. if i went there soon, i will show you pics


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We have them here in the states in a couple of places. Let's see, I know of some in GA, FL, and Hawaii. There might other places they live wild but those are the three states I know of.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

it is quite stunning how we managed to make these fellows tame. i wonder how a person (maybe 200 years) from the past would think of these birds?
maybe he might just have seen them with their wild features.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty much the same as it was domesticating cats and dogs and other animals used in agriculture. With a lot of work and patience getting it right.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

those were the real men. carved so many paths for us. 
i wish someone could teach some patience to my little white rooster. he knows no boundaries lolz


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And he never will. Some of that aggression is from his ancestors, recent ones and those further in the past. There isn't anything you can do that will stop his wanting to attack you.


----------

